# FLATHEAD CATFISHING ON APALACHICOLA RIVER



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Every now and then I hear this wild report, usually from people not living in this area, about the Super Flathead Catfishing on the lower end of the Apalachicola River. Anybody know anything about this ? 

Canecutter23


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

All I know is they fish the deep holes, and by deep I mean deep. There are parts of that river that are 75 plus ft. There are a bunch of fish camps over there I am sure if you stopped by they would be able to give you some tips on type of bait, etc. I am not sure you could jug or trotline in 50 + ft of water though haha.


----------



## bjg8 (Sep 2, 2008)

this was takin out of the cola river not to long ago... big ones down there... go to the dam and drop ancher....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they also have a lot out flathead tournaments out of there, but i believe our Escambia river may not have as many flatheads but we have larger ones, iv talked to old timers that fish the river and iv herd reports of flatheads over 80lbs that have come out of there with blue cats close to 100, now these are just old timer story's and u would think they would report it for a record but most of these larger cats come from limb lines, and most of the older cat fisherman have no cares of getting a record...


----------

